# Family Trees...



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 18, 2002)

*Family Trees.........................*

ok, i'm trying to fugure out the people in tolkien's book's family trees. this means anyone, elves, men, dwarves, hobbits.....i need ur help. so if anyone has anything to tell me (who was whom's father, etc, etc) plz do it here. this is for my website, by the way. i figure it's time i do something there.

by the way, my website is http://groups.msn.com/LotRTalk join if u like it!!! i don't have many members.


----------



## BelDain (Jul 18, 2002)

look in return of the king, the silmarillion or the encyclopedia of arda online.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 18, 2002)

yes, i have the stuff from RotK and the Sil. i'll look at arda online. but i haven't looked at UT or the HoMe an and i was wondering if there was anything in there.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 18, 2002)

i tried to get to arda online and i couldn't. could anyone give me a link plz??!!!!! pretty plz!!!!! with a cherry on top!!!!!!!......................unless of course u don't like cherries..............................


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jul 19, 2002)

Its going to take you a long time but have a look in the appendices and you will get the hobbits familys tress . 

I have seen Dwarves Family tress somewhere 

Elves are akwared but they are there.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Jul 19, 2002)

thank u so much for the link. and i just remember that i have a book call ed the tolkien companion. it is a dictionary of ME and should have a bunch of names in it.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 30, 2002)

Hey, I have that book, too, Legolaslover12, and it's really helpful.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 8, 2002)

it is. i haven't really got started since i just got back from vacation and have been trying to check all my e-mail since last night. but i will get to it.


----------



## Aragorn*9 (Aug 10, 2002)

Just wondering if you finished it yet so I could see it. 
Don't they have family trees in the back of the books?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 11, 2002)

yes i think. i forget what all they have cuz i haven't read ROTK for about 9 months. LOL. but i think they have a few. and i know there are some in the sil.


----------



## Chymaera (Aug 17, 2002)

A good saftey tip is to have all of tolkiens works within easy reach of your computer, then you don't trip and fall running down the hall


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL. i wouldn't want that to happen ...especially since i fall down the stairs and slide down on my butt every month or so. LOL


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 21, 2002)

I have been building a huge family tree of everyone (except those whose origins i can't make out) so please message me on MSN/AIM/ICQ if you want it  thx.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 21, 2002)

Okay, anyway, you can dl my family tree at http://wizzard.l33t.ca/Ynhockey/lotrindex.xls (You need MS Excel and plz don't pay heed to the 2nd page of that)...

So, it's not really finished, but i've put in as much info as i could on Elves, so now i'll just need to tweak the Men thingie and Dwarf and then add the Hobbits  and it'll all be done. If you're interested, after dl, plz tweak what you can and send it back


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 22, 2002)

i couldn't open it. i'll talk to u sometime. i've got school now so i still haven't got started.


----------

